# Neues Treffen!



## Knurrhahn (18. Juni 2004)

Hi Leute
Was haltet ihr davon,wenn wir uns im Herbst noch einmal zu einer gemeinsamen Sitzung treffen!
Wegen meiner auch gerne mal etwas näher in Richtung Ösiland!
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (18. Juni 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Also mir wär Brandenburg wieder ganz recht.

PS: Was habt ihr eigentlich mit Schutty noch angestellt, das der sich garnicht mehr meldet???


----------



## BadPoldi (18. Juni 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Hi Knurri,,,,

ja näher richtung ösiland wär für mich auch gut.... 

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## STeVie (18. Juni 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Lieber richtung Hessen!


----------



## robertb (18. Juni 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Falls es mir zeitlich ausgeht bin ich da auch dabei. Und Richtung Ösiland ist auch für mich ned übel


----------



## Knurrhahn (19. Juni 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Hi PadPoldi und Rob!
Na dann schlagt doch mal einige Gewässer vor!
Ich würde euch gerne mal besuchen.
gruss Knurri!


----------



## robertb (20. Juni 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

@ Knurrhahn bei uns in Bayern sind Seen mit Übernachtungsmöglichkeit und Nachtangeln sehr dünn gesäht. Und falls es sowas gibt, sind die  meist hoffnungslos überlaufen, aber wenn sich die Möglichkeit ergibt will ich mein bestmöglichstes tun.


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (20. Juni 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Ich denke das nachtangelverbot is nu in bayern aufgehoben???


----------



## Allroundangler (20. Juni 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Bin zwar kein Karpfenspezi aber wenn ihr zu mir kommt bin ich natürlich dabei und würde auch n paar Tageskarten organisieren  :m 
Ich habe hier fast vor der Haustüre nen Weiher an dem Zelten gegen Moneten gestattet ist die Tageskarte kosetet 10€ und Zelten kostet dann glaube ich noch mal 4€uronen.......
Der Karpfenbesatz ist finde auch ganz gut, Schuppis um die 10-15 Pfund sind da eigntlich fast immer möglich....
Man sollte da nur nicht in den Ferien antanzen weil da ist es immer propen voll und die guten stellen für Karpfen sind dann meistens immer schon belagert........
Noch ein Probelm dürfte das Nachtangeln in Bayern darstellen was auf Aal und Wels nur bis 1 Uhr gestattet ist der Bestitzer des Weihers sagt in diese Richtung zwar nix aber es kommt ab und zu mal vor dass da die Polizei zu Kontrollen mitten in der Nacht auftaucht...... #q


@ Carpcatcher 
Das Nachtangelverbot in Bayern wird leider erst zum 1.1.2005 aufgehoben bis dahin gilt immer noch die veraltete Reglung  :c


----------



## robertb (20. Juni 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Und bis es die Vereine übernehmen dauerts bis 2006 dank Satzungsänderung und sonst. Ausreden. Vom Regierungsbezirk Niederbayern mal ganz zu schweigen die hatten schon immer noch schärfere Bestimmungen als in Bayern allgemein gültig.  #d


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Juni 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

näher Richtung Ösiland... ich bin mal gespannt, falls wirklich was im Süden zusammengeht, wäre ich dabei


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Juni 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Ähmmm irgendwie kam da gerade ein großer Hammer und hat mir auf den Kopf gehauen... 
dann ist mir was eingefallen, ich hätte da evtl. ein interessantes Plätzchen an der Hand.. 

http://www.fischereiverein-etzenricht.de/FischereivereinEtzenricht/otterweiher_info.html

das Haus habe ich schon 2 mal für mich privat und einmal für meine Jugendgruppe gemietet, Mitte August bin ich wieder mit der Jugendgruppe dort zum Zeltlager...

Da ich aber kein Profikarpfenangler bin, weiß ich nicht was ihr dazu noch wissen müsstet... naja fragt mich einfach  

Karpfen gibts da drin auch einige 20+ die durchschnittlichen Fänge meiner Kids waren zwischen 4-8 Pfund....


----------



## Knurrhahn (20. Juni 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Hi Franz_16!
Alles was ich zum angeln brauche ist doch da!
Ich bin dabei!
Ich habe September und Oktober Zeit außer am 24. bis 26. September da ist ein Treffen in Meschendorf.
Das Haus könnte wir ja auch buchen!
Na los Leute meldet euch, wer ist noch mit dabei.
Wo bekommen wir die Gastangelkarten?
Mit wie viel Leute können wir dort anrücken?
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## STeVie (20. Juni 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Ich wäre dabei, wenns nicht wieder so weit weg ist wie beim letzten treffen!


----------



## Allroundangler (20. Juni 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Wenns an nem Wochenende statt findet und mich irgendwer mit nehmen könnte wäre ich auch dabei....... :m


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Juni 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Also noch ein paar Infos zu dem Häuschen: 

Es kostet für ein Wochenende 100€ und ich glaube pro Camper kassieren sie auch noch mal 5€... Tageskarte kostet 11€ ! 
Im nächsten Dorf (2km entfernt) ist ein kleiner Laden, der Bäckerei und Getränkemarkt ist, außerdem gibts auch noch einen richtig guten Metzger dort. 
Das Gelände um den See ist eingezäunt, und bietet richtig viel Platz für Zelte, Grill und natürlich auch zum Angeln. 
Das Haus selber war früher eine "Urlaubsresidenz" einer Brauerei und ist wirklich nicht schlecht, 
man hat da Küche, Bad mit Dusche, Warmes Wasser, Fernseh mit SAT, 2 Toiletten, Ein geräumiges Esszimmer ein Wohnzimmer mit Ledercouch usw... 
Fast wie daheim, der einzige Haken ist, dass es kein "Trinkwasser" ist, was da aus der Leitung kommt... Es ist aber eigentlich kein Problem, da das Wasser nicht giftig ist sondern nur irgendein Regelwert minimal überschritten wird (ich hab schon genug davon getrunken) außerdem könnte man auch einen Wasserkanister mitnehmen und bei Bedarf im Dorf (da kenn ich einige Leute) wieder auffüllen vor dem Haus befindet sich auch noch ein Fischbecken das permanent mit Wasser versorgt wird.. naja das Dingens ist einfach nahezu perfekt und eher ein Geheimtipp, deswegen hoffe ich auch, dass man das Haus noch mieten kann. Boilie Angeln ist natürich erlaubt, auch anfüttern es sind sogar 2 Ruderboote vorhanden... auch Zander und Hechte sind gut vertreten...    
Einheimische Angler habe ich da noch nicht viele getroffen (genauer gesagt einen) das liegt daran, dass dieses Gelände von der Stadt in der der Verein, dem dieses Gewässer gehört relativ weit weg ist. 

Auch wenn kein Karpfenanglertreffen zusammengeht, könnte man da auch was kleineres machen wenn Bedarf besteht, ich hätte auch Lust euch mal wieder zu treffen.. 
Der Ort wo das ist, ist auf einer Deutschlandkarte zwischen Nürnberg und Regensburg anzuordnen schaut mal hier auf der Mitgliederkarte --> http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/membermap.php?
man gehe vom "B" von Bayern senkrecht nach oben auf den schwarzen Punkt, da wohne ich und davon ist es etwa 25km östlich !


----------



## Dorsch1 (20. Juni 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Na da bin ich doch glatt dabei.#6 #g


----------



## robertb (20. Juni 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Jo der See sieht doch gut aus Franz  :m  Da bin ich auf jeden Fall mit dabei


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Juni 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Hier hab ich noch ein paar Bilder vom Jugendzeltlager des Vereins, dem der See gehört gefunden... könnt ihr einfach mal ein bisschen durchschauen.. leider gibts keine besonders guten Fotos von dem Gelände im Netz, aber wenn ich Mitte August wieder dort bin werd ich mal die Digi scharf machen  

Hier gehts zu den Bildern --> http://www.fvetz.de/FischereivereinEtzenricht/Jugendlager_03.html


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (20. Juni 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Franz, da reden wir nächste Woche noch mal. Klingt ganz interessant.


----------



## oh-nemo (20. Juni 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Franzl und Freunde,
kommt uns doch mal an der Küste besuchen.Muss ja nicht sofort sein aber im Herbst kann man schön in der Ostseebrandung Angeln.
Wir Nordlichter würden uns freuen


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Juni 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

@oh-nemo
du glaubst gar nicht wie gerne ich mal ans Meer möchte, ich tu mich nur im Moment schwer etwas vorauszusagen, da ich noch nicht genau weiß was ich nachdem ich am 23. Juli offiziel aus der Schule entlassen werde mache... bzw. wo und ob ich meine Brötchen verdiene


----------



## oh-nemo (20. Juni 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Verstanden,ABER---vergiß uns nicht.


----------



## BadPoldi (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Hi Knurri,

sorry war wieder mal auf achse.... drum meld ich mich jetzt erst....
ja der see ist schon io vom franz würd ich mal sagen...

bayern ist halt schwierig was geeignetes zu finden, wegen nachtfischen und zelten, so schnell wird das nix werden mit der aufhebung....

wenns vom termin passt wär ich natürlich dabei, keine frage....

BadPoldi


----------



## rob (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

ahhh seh das erst jetzt:c
ich bin natürlich auch dabei...super gemacht franzl:m
ich bin die 2 te sebtemberwoche am po und mitte oktober in südnorge auf der abtour.wenn es nicht da rein fällt komm ich bestimmt.sind ja jetzt nur mehr 1100 km hin und retour
das nächste ist dann bei mir in ösiland
franz gibt es da kraut:c:c


----------



## Jani Brandl (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Schau mer mal,aber wenns von der schule her passt bin ich dabei!


----------



## Franz_16 (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

@rob
Sauerkraut kann ich besorgen :q :q :q 

ne mal im Ernst, 
Der See ist zu mehr als 99% frei von Wasserpflanzen..  

Wie schauts denn aus mit nem Termin, schlagt mal was vor, also ich wäre grundsätzlich für September, schon weil es da noch etwas wärmer ist.. und im Oktober wollen wir ja nach Norge... 
Zeitlich ist es wohl von Freitag bis Sonntag am besten... wäre nicht schlecht wenn wir uns entweder auf einen Termin festlegen könnten, dann könnt ich anrufen und fragen ob da noch frei ist. 
Von der Teilnehmerzahl müssten wir uns auch etwas "zurückhalten", soll kein 100Mann-Treffen werden  
ich denke so um die 20 wäre angenehm.. aber darüber kann man später noch reden


----------



## Knurrhahn (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Hi Leute!
Na mal los,wie wäre es vom 3.bis 5.September,da haben wir sogar noch Halbmond.
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## Dorsch1 (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

@ Knurri

Bin dafür.#6


----------



## Franz_16 (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Also ich habe eben angerufen bei dem "Vermieter" 

Im September wäre das erste oder zweite Wochenende frei, an einem von beiden ist es belegt, am Mittwoch erfahre ich welches frei ist! Ok ? 

Ich hab gleich mal wegen Camping nachgefragt und er meinte wenn ich das Haus miete dann machen wir das Camping so = also kostenlos..  

Wäre toll wenn ich ihn am Mittwoch gleich zusagen könnte


----------



## rob (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

da bin ich auch dafür:m  guter termin das lässt sich einrichten...da muss ich vorher glaub ich schon mal mit aalfreak und eventuell micha einen ansitz machen...dann zahlt es sich aus!oder wir sind von donnerstag abends bis montag morgens am start.
super sache das#h


----------



## Knurrhahn (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Hi Franz_16!
Sag zu,wir sind doch schon vier und da werden bestimmt noch einige dazu kommen.
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## Franz_16 (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

OK, ich ruf ihn am Mittwoch nochmal an und dann mach ichs gleich fest.. 

könnte mir vielleicht am Mittwoch nochmal jemand ne PN schicken, sonst vergess ich das wieder..


----------



## Knurrhahn (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

mach ich!


----------



## Dorsch1 (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Klasse Franzl#6...mach fest den Termin und einige werden mit Sicherheit noch dazu kommen.


----------



## BadPoldi (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

hi,

könnt klappen wenns das erste we im september ist...

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Allroundangler (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Hmm scheisse gelaufen am 1. We bin ich noch am Nordkap  #y 
Aber wünsche euch auf jedenfall schon mal viel Spaß!  :m


----------



## Franz_16 (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Also 
erstes Septemberwochenende ist gebucht ! 

Von Freitag bis Sonntag ... schauen wir halt mal was zusammen geht..


----------



## Dorsch1 (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Na da geht was Franzl.#6

@ BadPoldi

Wo ist der Fisch her in Deinem Arm Du alter Carphunter?
Nicht das Du jetzt den Carps untreu wirst. :m 
Grüße an Dein Madl.
Ich bringe dann wieder den guten Trunk mit.


----------



## rob (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

na das wird ja wieder lustig werden:m
bin scho gspannt ob ich wieder schneider bleib....am besten ich komm nur so mit dem zug und koch für euch..lach


----------



## Dorsch1 (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Dat issen Wort rob. :m 
Ähm?....kannst Du überhaupt kochen?  ;+ :m


----------



## rob (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

na und ob!!!!wie mutti


----------



## Dorsch1 (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

na Mutti scheint es ja zu können...jedenfalls lebst Du noch. :m


----------



## Hummer (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Bin dabei, komme mit Knurri.:m

Petri

Hummer


----------



## rob (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

suuuper hummer!!!
micha arbeitest du da nicht schon??nix fischen mit rob so von mi bis frei und dann das treffen??vielleicht hat ja aalfrak zeit...mhhhh
ich freu mich alle wieder zu sehen.
was is eigentlich wirklich mit schutty los?
was hat knurri nur mit ihm auf dem heimweg nur angestellt
hat er jetzt haare bis zum a++++:0


----------



## Aalfreak (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Bin dabei. Supervorschlag Knurri und Franz #6 . 
Gibts dort auch Waller? :q 

@BadPoldi: Wat is dat fürn Fisch in Deinen Armen? Beim Knödelangeln als Beifang? Absolutes Petri Heil!!

Grüße!


----------



## Dorsch1 (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

rob...ich denke das es von Mittwoch an bei mir nicht klappen wird.
Bin dann ja mal grad 4 Wochen in der neuen Firma.
Habe mit Schutty letztens telefoniert.Er hat viel Schulstress und die Carps lassen wohl auch keine Ruhe.

@ Hummer

Klasse das Du auch kommst.#6

@ Aalfreak

Wir werden es rausfinden ob es dort Waller gibt. :m


----------



## rob (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

hey robert!!hast du lust schon 2 tage vorher mit mir auf pirsch zu gehen???
was aber nicht heisst das ich nicht auch im juli kommen werde/möchte sofern alles klappt und ich darf!


----------



## Aalfreak (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

@Rob: mit Dir immer :m 
Gute Idee von Dir. Laß uns mal im Vorfeld von Mittwoch bis Freitag in dem Walli- Weiher fischen. Sozusagen zum warmfischen :q . Armer Micha, der muß da bestimmt arbeiten (aba von nix kommt nix). 
Rob ich freu mich riesig!
Grüße!


----------



## rob (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

jaaaaaaaaaaa super robert!!!ist fixiert!!!!!!!!!!und geponngt:m
und wenn ich die möglichkeit finde komm ich auch im juli.ihr müsst dann im august zu mir nach aw kommen....da soll es heiss werden und da geht sicher was....richt dir gleich eine woche specimenansitz ein:m
ich freu mich schon so alter!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Geraetefetischist (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Habt Ihr eigentlich bedacht, dass:
http://www.anglerboard.de/abtreffen/ 

Nur mal so als kleine Zwischenanmerkung...

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## rob (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

mhhh naja da hat er recht der holger:c...aber es wäre ja nur ein kleinerer kreis und zb für mich relevant da nicht sooo weit weg!


----------



## Aalfreak (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

@Rob: Was Du so, fürs fischen mit Boardies, an Kilometern runterschrubbst ist mer als respektabel. Bei solchen Distanzen wäre für manch einen Schluß mit Lustig. Meinem Schnauferl würde ich solche Strecken nicht zutrauen. Mal ganz abgesehen von der finanziellen Seite. Einfach TOP!
Grüße!


----------



## BadPoldi (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Hi ihr Banausen,

na das ist geboooongt 1. sept. wochenende... geht klar... 3/4/5 sept. ?

ja das ist ein getarnter karpfen, wenn ihr nun alle getarnte karpfen rumschleppt, dacht ich mir, das muß ich das auch mal testen.... )))

hehe...

nicht das ihr denkt ich kann nur auf meiner liege schlafen.... LOL

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## rob (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

@poldilol
@robert:ja lach..heuer waren es schon mit modtreffen 5000kilometer.
dann kommt juli bayern,seb bayern und po,oktober norge und das alles mit meiner upgef****ten karre...ich glaub ich werd bald ein neues brauchen..
komm gut auf 12000 ABkilometer heuer.:c:m


----------



## Franz_16 (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

@Holger Danke für den Hinweis... #6
macht aber nix aus, da es für mich bzw. meinen Geldbeutel leider eh zu weit weg ist  

Ja Waller, es gibt wie in fast jedem Gewässer "den Waller" der alle Ruten abbricht und kleine Kinder friss :q  ein gezielter Ansitz lohnt da aber wohl nicht. 
Ein Zanderansitz würde sich eher lohnen, meine Jungs haben dort letztes Jahr wirklich ordentlich Hecht, Zander und Karpfen geklopft und die sind wahrlich keine Profis  
Auch die Gewässerstruktur ist recht interessant.. sandiger Grund, schlamm, 5m tiefe Löcher alles da... Was tatsächlich geht kann ich euch Mitte August mitteilen  denn da bin ich mit meinen Jungs wieder da...


----------



## Dorsch1 (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

@ Franzl

Wir werden es rausfinden was da geht.


----------



## rob (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

das hört sich schon sehr gut an franz!!!gibt es auch aale?


----------



## Dorsch1 (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

rob...wenn Du zu uns kommst verhelfen wir Dir auch zu einem Aal. :m


----------



## rob (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

jööö dangge:m


----------



## Franz_16 (24. Juni 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

@rob 
hmm keine Ahnung, die Jungs haben um 22 Uhr aufeghört zum Angeln, da sie meist eh kaputt waren und ich ja schließlich auch mal ne Flasche Wein am Abend trinken wollte  

aprospos Aal ich hab gerade den ersten der Saison erlegt  

Scheinbar wollt ihr ja richtig Angeln.. ne ne ne


----------



## bine (24. Juni 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

mal schauen, ob wir das erste September Wochenende noch frei haben!!! Muss es mit Rene anfang nächster Woche besprechen und dann in meinen Renn- und Trainingskalender schauen, aber wer weiss  ;-))


----------



## Dorsch1 (24. Juni 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Wäre fein Bine.
Dann kommen wir doch noch zum gemeinsamen Fischen und Rene kann uns dann ja wie gesagt bedienen. :m


----------



## BadPoldi (24. Juni 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Hi,

rob und seine Aale, er kanns einfach ned lassen....     :m    

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## rob (24. Juni 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

ach jaaa


----------



## Franz_16 (24. Juni 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Es lebe das Board !!!!! 
Eben habe ich einen Boardie kennengelernt der an diesem Gewässer fischt... :q :q :q 

Zanderkisser, raus mit den Geheimtipps :q


----------



## Zanderkisser (24. Juni 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

So,hab den Ganzen Thread jetz durch und stelle fest:Komm so beim Stöbern hier in´s Board und da wollen doch alle bei mir am Heimatgewässer fischen... 

Karpfentechnisch gesehen ist der ca. 7,3 h große Weiher super besetzt.Karpfen bis 25 Pfund sind kein Thema.
Raubfischtechnisch gesehen bin ich dort nicht so aktiv,aber die Metermarke beim Hecht wurde letztes Jahr mindestens einmal geknackt.
Ich selber hatte aber mal einen Glückstag mit 1o Hechte an einem Nachmittag.Größe bis 74 cm.
Zander ist heikel,kann aber mit viel Glück der Traumfisch kommen.
Letztes Jahr ein Zander mit 89 cm auf nen blanken Goldhaken beim Karpfenfischen.
Aal und Waller is dort nicht.Zumindest mir nix bekannt.


----------



## rob (24. Juni 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

danke für die info!!!!
das hört sich doch akzeptabel an!
freu mich schon.....welse und aale fang ich in den 2 tagen vorher:m


----------



## robertb (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Ich schubs den Thread mal wieder nach oben    Wieviel sind wir momentan eigentlich schon ?


----------



## rob (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

guter plan robert:m werde den beitrag mal schnell oben fixieren!


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Ja wer kommt den nu alles ?  

Also ich komme, Micha (Dorsch1) kommt...  
und wer noch ?


----------



## rob (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

na rob kommt auch....is ja logisch:m


----------



## rob (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

also:

teilnehmer:   

der franz 16
der knurri
der dorsch1
der rob
der aalfreak
der pilkmään
der cätschäää
der robertb
der hummer
der bösePoldi
eventuell die bine und der rene


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

und was ist mit dem Ralfi (Schalentier) ?


----------



## rob (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

no da haben wir jetzt den selben gedanken gehabt....ätsch ich war um 1 hundertstel schneller


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

ahh... du Betrüger.. nur weils bei dir nicht angezeigt wird wenn du nen Beitrag editierst ! 
:q :q 

Ok, nu macht mal Butter bei die Fische, 
Was wollen wir essen? 
Wieviel Osteuropäische Frauen soll ich bestellen? usw.


----------



## rob (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

so updat der liste

teilnehmer: 

3-5 sebtember 04

der franz 16
der knurri
der dorsch1
der rob
der aalfreak
der pilkmään
der cätschäää
der robertb
der hummer
der bösePoldi
eventuell die bine und der rene
eventuell der stuffel
eventuell der jani brandl


soda des wars mal.....franz ich ess alles und viel...am besten 5* spareribs am tag und jeden abends ein spanferkel....
ein fass bier wäre auch ned schlecht...und zu den frauen sag ich jetzt lieber nichts
vielleicht komm ich ja mit einer fischenden manu..kicher...grins...


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Ok ! 
Wegen der Wegbeschreibung muss ich mir noch was einfallen lassen... 
Das Problem ist nämlich, dass das Ding zwischen 2 Orten liegt


----------



## rob (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

gib mir einfach die gbs daten:m


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Ok, das kann ich machen... muss mit Robert mal da hinfahren und die Daten abspeichern... 
Kleines Problem haben wir dort auch noch, man hat nicht überall auf dem Gelände Empfang mit dem Handy... aber ich denke ihr findet das schon, ist ca. 800m von einer Bundesstraße entfernt, da kann man sich nicht viel verfahren


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Schön das ihr mich einplant, aber allein is mir die strecke zu weit und der spritt zu teuer, falls wer mit mir ne fahrgemeinschaft bildet, auto könnt ich wohl organisieren, könnts klappen sonst leider nicht und urlaub krieg ich zu dem zeitpunkt wohl auch nicht...


----------



## rob (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

hey cätschäää liegt das nicht am weg vom knurri,hummer oder tinsen wenn er kommt der sack.....eventuell könnte dich ja jemand mitnehmen.......wie sieht es aus mit pilkman....wohnt der nicht in deiner nähe......das bekommen wir schon hin.
sonst kommst mit dem zug.ich borge dir 2 alte teleskopruten mit 2 kaputten spuhlen.mein grossvater hat mir mal 2 rutengabeln gebaut.die nehm ich mit....in der nacht kannst du die schnur eh an deinem zeh einklippen:m#h


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Solang ich mein Gösser kriege...


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Gösser? kenn ik nicht :q :q


----------



## BadPoldi (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

der rob wieder...

böser Poldi,,,,, du alter aalfischer und welsärgerer, na wart wir fischen schon mal zusammen.... ))

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## robertb (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Gösser brrrrrrr  #t da war mir noch das Zipfer Bier in Österreich lieber  :q 
Anton du hast immer noch Post


----------



## BadPoldi (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Hi,

uuups, sorry robert, mach ich gleich....

freu mich schon auf nächste woche....

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Zanderkisser (2. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Also ich würd eventuell auch kommen.Wenn´s schon mein Hausgewässer ist...

Übrigens wurde dort in der letzten Woche ein Hecht mit 1,02 m und 16 Pf.,sowie mehrere schöne Zander bis 70 cm verhaftet...
Gruß Schenzi


----------



## rob (2. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

ok freu mich das du auch kommen willst....da muss ich ja mein raubfischzeugs mitnehmen


teilnehmer: 

3-5 sebtember 04

der franz 16
der knurri
der dorsch1
der rob
der aalfreak
der pilkmään
der cätschäää
der robertb
der hummer
der ganzbösePoldi
der Zanderkisser 
eventuell die bine und der rene
eventuell der stuffel
eventuell der jani brandl


----------



## Knurrhahn (2. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Hi Rob!
Wolfsburg und Berlin auf einem Weg #q  #q


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (2. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*



			
				Knurrhahn schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Rob!
> Wolfsburg und Berlin auf einem Weg #q  #q



Was is schon nen Umweg von 2 Stunden??? :m


----------



## Pilkman (4. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*



			
				rob schrieb:
			
		

> ... teilnehmer:
> 
> 3-5 sebtember 04
> 
> ...



Hmm, ich finds genau wie der Catchää ganz lieb, dass Ihr schon an uns gedacht habt und uns auf die Teilnehmerliste gesetzt habt... :m ... aber mittlerweile ist es offiziell, dass ich entweder am 04.09. oder am 05.09. mit meiner Freundin in den (Nichtangel )Urlaub düse... #t


----------



## Franz_16 (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Jo Pilkman und CC2001 
macht ja nix, wir sind ja noch jung  

Ich würde mal zum Programm folgenden Vorschlag machen: 
Freitag Anreise.. dann könnt ihr euch mal in Ruhe das Wasser anschauen, vielleicht auch mal mit dem Boot rausfahren und alles so ein bisschen erkunden. Dann die Ruten auslegen und wir machen dann den Grill an und grillen Steaks und/oder Bratwürste (echte bayrische, die nicht gebrüht sind )... Wenns dunkel wird können wir dann ein kleines Lagerfeuer machen und ein paar Bierchen trinken und naja.. einfach halt ein bisschen zusammensitzen wisst ihr doch selber wie das meistens so abläuft auf den Ab-Treffen  

Am Samstag in der früh können wir ein richtig Bayrisches Weisswurstfrühstück machen mit Weisswürsten, Weißbier und Brezen. (Nur wenn ihr wollt natürlich, ansonsten gibts halt Marmelade, Aufschnitt usw.  ) 
Am Abend können wir dann Hamburger grillen, oder Spaghetti kochen oder was ihr halt wollt (Vorschläge bitte) ! 
Sonntag evtl. noch ein gemeinsames Frühstück, abbauen, Haus sauber machen... usw. 

Im Prinzip müssen wir uns an gar nichts halten, da wir 2km entfernt das kleine Geschäft haben und 4km entfernt einen richtigen Supermarkt... da sind wir quasi voll flexibel  

schreibt halt einfach mal was ihr euch so vorstellt


----------



## BadPoldi (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> Jo Pilkman und CC2001
> macht ja nix, wir sind ja noch jung
> 
> Ich würde mal zum Programm folgenden Vorschlag machen:
> ...



Ähh,

wollten wir ned angeln? da ist nix mit in ner hütte hocken, sondern bei den ruten.....

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Franz_16 (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

@Bad Poldi 
keine Angst, ganz blöd bin ich ja auch nicht :q :q  

wir haben eine kleine "Kai-Mauer" die ist ca. 100m lang und gleich neben dem Haus, dahinter ist eine Kiesfläche von ca. 200qm da ist Feuerstelle usw... 
naja schwer zu erklären, mitte August kriegt ihr Fotos.... aber ich hab das "Angeln" schon bedacht !


----------



## BadPoldi (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Hi franz,

doch doch, hab dich schon verstanden.... denk ich mal, nochmal ich will ned in das haus, das ist bestimmt über 100m vom wasser weg. ich liebe mein dome (oder wie auch immer) ich will ja fischen.......

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Franz_16 (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

ja, wir sind ja nicht im Haus  

nur zum Kochen, Duschen usw... 
ich hab mal ein Bild angehängt, bei dem rechten Roten Punkt, ist die Feuerstelle, da kann man natürlich auch angeln! 

Am linken Punkt, da kann man auch angeln (da ist die Terasse)


----------



## BadPoldi (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> ja, wir sind ja nicht im Haus
> 
> nur zum Kochen, Duschen usw...



he franz, enttäusch mich ned, da wird ned geduscht, wenns wetter noch passt wird höchstens im see mal gebadet....
ansonsten ist doch grillen angesagt, da braucht man keinen e-herd...    #y  :q 

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Franz_16 (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

tssss... und ich dachte immer ihr Karpfenangler seit Luxus gewöhnt :q :q :q 

Aber wenn das so ist, dann gibts Wasser(aus dem See natürlich) und hartes Brot...   :q 

Ne mal im Ernst, wenn wir schon alles da haben, wären wir doch dumm wenn wir das nicht nutzen würde, z.B. richtige Toiletten !


----------



## Knurrhahn (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Sehe ich genau so wie Franz 16!
Bad du kannst ja mit dein Madel in den See springen, aber der Knurri geht unter die Dusche und aufs WC !


----------



## rob (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*



			
				Knurrhahn schrieb:
			
		

> Sehe ich genau so wie Franz 16!
> Bad du kannst ja mit dein Madel in den See springen, aber der Knurri geht unter die Dusche und aufs WC !




genau so is es knurri:m
und robs magen auch viel grillzeug braucht und bayrisch frühstückt  #v :q 
aaaber mein dome steht natürlich auch direkt am wasser.....hoff ich erwisch mal eine gute stelle:c


----------



## Zanderkisser (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Guten Morgen,
@ rob
Mach Dir mal keine Sorgen,hier am Otterweiher gibt´s fast nur gute Stellen!!!!
Der Besatz ist so gut,da is eigentlich fast überall Fisch!!


----------



## BadPoldi (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Hi,

na gut WC lass ich mich überreden, aber geduscht wird ned....  :q  :q  #y 

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Franz_16 (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

ne ne Poldi so nicht... 
entweder oder :q :q


----------



## BadPoldi (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> ne ne Poldi so nicht...
> entweder oder :q :q



dann lieber klappspaten....  :q  :q  :q 

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## bine (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

@franz_16
Bitte nimm Anni und mich in die Teilnehmerliste auf, wir kommen ganz sicher mit Zelt natürlich!!!!   ;-))


----------



## Franz_16 (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

@rob, 
hast gehört, bine und anni kommen auch.. hopp eintragen Scherpa :q :q 

Ich muss am Freitag auf jeden Fall arbeiten.. aber meine Arbeitsstelle ist da nur 4km weit weg.. und ich denk ich kann schon etwas früher Schluss machen...


----------



## bine (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

@rob
Du musst kommen!!! Das ist ja wohl Pflicht, wenn wir beide schon dabei sind!?!??!?!
Also los,, poste sofort, dass Du dabei bist!! Wir freuen uns aber schon auf ein Wiedersehen vorher!!!!


----------



## rob (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

so wieder ein update!!!
keine panik bine wir sehen uns bestimmt beim treffen und auch schon vorher:m

teilnehmer: 

3-5 sebtember 04

die bine
die anni
der franz 16
der knurri
der dorsch1
der rob
der aalfreak
der robertb
der hummer
der ganzbösePoldi
der Zanderkisser 
eventuell der rene
eventuell der stuffel
eventuell der jani brandl
eventuell der cätschäää
eventuell der pilkmän


----------



## Laksos (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

*Intrige-Modus an:
Nee, ich kann leider nich' kommen, da bin ich auf dem offiziellen Anglerboardtreffen 2004 am Edersee, freue mich aber, dass ihr uns abends alle besuchen kommt!   
Eure Terminplanung ist echt toll, und das unter aktiver Mitarbeit eines Mods.  #6 
Intrige-Modus aus*

PS.PS.PS.:
Is' aber nich' böse gemeint, wünsche euch trotzdem viel Spaß.


----------



## rob (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

sorry laksos!!
bitte nicht böse sein!!das haben wir nicht bedacht.es kommen aber nur die leute denen eine fahrt am edersee zu weit ist...so wie ich....werde am ende des jahres für das ab 8000 km gefahren sein.....alles nur nicht 10000km:c...hoff du verstehst das.nächstes jahr werd ich versuchen zu kommen.
lg rob#h


----------



## Franz_16 (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

wieso böse sein.. wird sind doch freie Menschen und können uns Treffen wann und wo wir wollen... da von uns keiner zum Edersee fahren wollte haben wir halt selber ein kleines Treffen gemacht... 
Und wer lieber zum Edersee fährt, der kann ja fahren... ich hab die Hütte halt einfach mal gemietet.... wenn keiner kommt, macht das auch nix... dann schnapp ich mir ein paar Kumpels und schmeiss da ne Party


----------



## Zanderkisser (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Also Franz,ich bin schon mal sicher da!!!

Werd jetz dann auch mal hinfahren.Vielleicht geht ja was,obwohl´s Wetter Mist is...


----------



## Laksos (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*



> wird sind doch freie Menschen und können uns Treffen wann und wo wir wollen


Na is' doch kein Thema, alles im grünen Bereich!  :l 

Deswegen steigt am 12.-13.02.05 ja auch das große AB-Rheinland-Frühjahrstreffen am Rhein!    :q
.


----------



## Franz_16 (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*



> Na is' doch kein Thema, alles im grünen Bereich!



genau... wir sind doch eine große Familie


----------



## bine (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Also Edersee wäre mir auch zu weit, bin ja dieses Jahr schon genügend gefahren und Norge kommt auch noch!!!! Ich freu mich auf jeden Fall schon tierisch auf´s Wiedersehen mit allen bekannten und unbekannten Gesichtern!!!! Ich hoffe Mama hat bis dahin ihren Gips schon wieder ab, sonst müsst ihr Euch wieder so toll um sie kümmern wie beim ÖBT!!! ;-))


----------



## Zanderkisser (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

So,hier hab ich mal noch ein Bild vom Haus am Otterweiher gemacht.Mal gucken ob das funzt mit reinstellen?!


----------



## Zanderkisser (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Und weil das so geil funzt,glei noch ein Zander aus´m otterweiher.Gefangen am 12.07,also gestern mit Gummi...Der Zander hat 61 cm und 3,5 Pfund...
Kann man erkennen warum ich hier zanderkisser als namen hab?:q :q :q


----------



## rob (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

na super!!!
petri zum zander!!
sieht ja sehr vielversprechend aus!freu mich schon....lg


----------



## Franz_16 (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

ahhhhhh.. einwandfrei Zanderkisser


----------



## rene (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

petri heil, zanderkisser
schöner kerl


----------



## bine (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

vielleicht fang ich ja da auch meinen ersten richtigen Zander!!! Wäre natürlich wieder ein Grund zum Feiern!!!!


----------



## Anni (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

wenn ich bis dahin meinen gips noch habe, dann fang ich vor bine den grössten zander!!! :q 

ich freu mich schon riesig auf euch alle!! #g


----------



## Franz_16 (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

 
Zanderkisser, hat mir eben berichtet, dass er gestern wieder einen Zander erwischt hat  

Ich glaub das kriegen wir hin mit dem Zander für unsere Mädels


----------



## Zanderkisser (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Falls alle Gäste und ich noch welche übrig lassen....:q :q :q


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

@rob 
GPS DATEN: 
N 49°31.619´; E 12°03.877´

Die Anfahrt gestaltet sich "relativ" einfach: 
Ihr fahrt auf die A93 (findet jeder Routenplaner) ....
(Das ist die gleiche Autobahn, die auch zum Bayrischen Boardtreffen führt )

Dann fahrt ihr bei der Ausfahrt Wernberg/Köblitz (27) von der Autobahn runter. 
Die von Norden kommenden Fahrzeuge biegen rechts ab Richtung: Amberg, Schnaittenbach,Hirschau, Sulzbach-Rosenberg
Die von Süden kommenden Fahrzeuge biegen dann logischerweise links ab  

Nun seit ihr auf der B14 , jetzt fahrt ihr ca. 5,5 km und biegt dann links ab Richtung "Nabburg" 
Nach weiteren ca. 1,7 km ist rechts der Teich  


Ich habe noch Kartenausschnitte hier, darf man aber soweit ich weis nicht veröffentlichen..deswegen könntet ihr mal kurz ne mail an 
hollwefj@asamnet.de schreiben..


----------



## Knurrhahn (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Hi Leute!
Wollte euch nur schreiben,
dass der Knurri ab morgen 14 Tage in Norge angelt! #a 
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## Franz_16 (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Hey Knurri, viel Spass im gelobten Land, und lass rob, bine, anni, micha und mir auch noch ein bisschen was drin


----------



## Zanderkisser (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Viel Spaß Knurri!!!


----------



## Franz_16 (14. August 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

So Freunde, ich war mal wieder am "Otterweiher",,,

und habe ein bisschen Bildmaterial mitgebracht.... 

Wer kommt denn nun eigentlich definitiv ? 

Wann wollt ihr anreisen.. usw ..


----------



## Franz_16 (14. August 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Die Hütte besteht aus 2 Wohnräumen, 1 Schlafzimmer, 2 Toiletten inkl. Dusche und dem Keller ! 

Hier mal das Wohnzimmer: 





Und Hier Küche und Esszimmer:







ein paar bewegte Bilder könnt ihr hier sehen: http://www.asamnet.de/~hollwefj/S2300527.AVI


----------



## STeVie (14. August 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Also Bock hätt ich ja schon, Urlaub hab ich auch! Hmm...  #t


----------



## Knurrhahn (15. August 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Hi Franz 16
Ich komme definitiv und werde am Freitag anreisen.


----------



## rob (16. August 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

rob kommt natürlich auch))
freitag ist ein guter tag,werde ja eventuell vorher mit aalfreak noch 2 tage bei euch in bayern den welsen das fürchten lernen!
freu mich schon auf euch!!!


----------



## Dorsch1 (24. August 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

tzzz....na isch doch klar dat ick dabei bin.   :q 
Und bine und Anni och.


----------



## rob (24. August 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

jau der olle dorsch kommt auch wieder:m und meine liebe bine und anni:l
es lebe der elchanlockruf
ich sags mit michas worten:wie ikk mik freue..oder so


----------



## robertb (25. August 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Ab wann kann man am Freitag vor Ort sein ? Weil sonst halt ich mir den Freitag gleich mal frei.


----------



## Zanderkisser (25. August 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*



			
				robertb schrieb:
			
		

> Ab wann kann man am Freitag vor Ort sein ? Weil sonst halt ich mir den Freitag gleich mal frei.


Ich werde am Freitag spätestens ab 13.30 Uhr da sein und denk mal so einen nach dem anderen empfangen.Am späten Nachmittag wird dann auch der Franzl auftauchen. 
Gruß Zanderkisser


----------



## Franz_16 (25. August 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Ja, leider erst am späteren Nachmittag, ich hoffte zwar das ich schon Mittag Feierabend machen kann... aber z.Zt. bin ich so eingespannt, dass ich schon froh bin wenn ich mal nur 11 Stunden am Tag auf Arbeit bin  

Ist aber gar kein Problem, da Zanderkisser die "Lokalitäten" ja genauso gut kennt wie ich (wahrscheinlich noch besser)  
Meine Arbeisstelle ist auch nur 3-4km vom See entfernt... 
Ich schau dass ich gegen 17.15 Uhr da sein kann


----------



## Franz_16 (25. August 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Wegen Essen und so: 
4 KM entfernt ist ein Supermarkt der hat Freitags bis 20 Uhr geöffnet und Samstag bis 18 Uhr... 
Freitag Abend gleich mal grillen ???


----------



## Knurrhahn (26. August 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Hi Franz 16
Werden am Freitagabend eintrudeln!
Klausi 2000 ist auch dabei,was brauchen wir für eine Angelkarte.
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## Franz_16 (26. August 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Ihr braucht einen gültigen Fischereischein ! 

Die Karten kauf ich im Vorfeld auf Komission, d.h. ich stelle sie euch aus bzw. Zanderkisser ! 

Ich weis jetzt nicht genau was eine Karte kostet.. aber rechnet mal für 3 Tage ca. 30 € (ist leider so in Bayern  )


----------



## Dorsch1 (30. August 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Bei mir gibt es ne kleine Änderung.
Ich muß leider am Samstag arbeiten.
Somit werde ich erst Samstag Abend aufschlagen können.
Da mein Chef in meiner neuen Firma mir schon mehr als genug Zugeständnisse gemacht hat,die eher nicht normal sind wenn man neu in einer Firma ist, habe ich natürlich für das arbeiten am Samstag ohne zu überlegen zugesagt.

Dafür habe ich aber nun auch am Wochenende mit Franzl,Bine und Anni schonmal die Anlage und den See begutachtet.

Jungs...es ist dort einfach super.
Freut Euch auf ein super Wochenende an einem traumhaften See.


----------



## Franz_16 (30. August 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Naja ist ja kein Problem, wo´s hingeht weisst du ja schon  

Weisst du zufällig noch wie weit es von der Autobahnabfahrt bis zur Abzweigung war ?.. man ich bin so vergesslich... :q


----------



## Anni (30. August 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Franzl...es sind genau 5,5km. :q


----------



## Knurrhahn (31. August 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Bei mir 420km


----------



## rob (31. August 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

naja bei mir um die 550:c
hoff ich bekomm noch alles flott bis zum we!


----------



## Knurrhahn (31. August 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Na Rob mach mir mal keine Angst!


----------



## rob (31. August 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

ja mein auto ist derzeit a pain in the ass
alle paar tage steht der.habe gerade einiges gemacht aber ein zwei kleinigkeiten für die bayernfahrt fehlen noch.versuch das so schnell wie möglich zu erledigen.was blöd ist das mich das schon wieder den letzten cent gekostet hat...fahr ja in zwei wochen auch noch an den po und später nach norge.dat kostet...aber wie ich mich kenne find ich eine lösung....super das wieder mal kein wiener mitfahrt
lg rob


----------



## Franz_16 (31. August 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Hi  

Ich war eben mit Zanderkisser am See.. wir haben unser "Feierabendbierchen" dorthin verlagert.... 

Thorsten hat vorsichtshalber schon mal die Fische verscheucht in dem er so komische Kugeln ins Wasser geschmissen hat  

Anfahrt für unsere Berliner: 

A9 bis Hof, dann auf A72, dann auf A93 Richtung Regensburg - Abfahrt Wernberg Köblitz (27) runter.. --> Rechts abbiegen --> 5,5km fahren dann links Richtung Nabburg abbiegen, nach weiteren 1,8 km auf dieser Straße ist rechts der See  

Anfahrt für die Südlichter
A93 bis Wernberg Köblitz (27) links abbiegen... Rest siehe oben


----------



## bine (1. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

@Franzl
ich komm dann natürlich mit Micha am Samstag nach. Bin grad am Suchen, ob ich für Anni eine Mitfahrgelegenheit für Freitag finde. Der Gips ist zwar ab, aber Autofahren darf sie natürlich noch nicht!!! 
Also Leute, falls jemand von Salzburg oder München aus Anni mit hin nehmen kann, bitte dringend bei mir melden!!!! Ein dickes Dankeschön im voraus schon mal!!!! ;-))


----------



## BadPoldi (1. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Hi,

@Franz hab den Terminkalender freigeschaufelt für euch ), bräucht aber auch ne karte für samstag/sonntag... die organisiert ihr ja oder?

freu mich auch schon den "super angelstorys schreiber" mal kennenzulernen... ;-)

@rob ich hoff doch dich auch wieder zu sehen, wegen aw müßen wir nochmals quatschen, mein terminkalender ist schon wieder soooo zu.... mist....

na dann auf ein schönes treffen, werde am samstag eintreffen allerdings weiß ich noch nicht ob vormittags oder nachmittags....

PS: Susi kommt auch mit....

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Franz_16 (1. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

hi Poldi, 
Jo Karten besorgt Zanderkisser.. ist kein Problem.. 
Wir nehmen einfach mal 15 auf Komission.. ausfüllen tu ich die dann  

Mal schauen ob ich am Freitag vielleicht um 16 Uhr aus der Arbeit rauskann... kommt drauf an was los ist...


----------



## Zanderkisser (1. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Hallo 

Hab heut nochmal kräftig die Carp´s verscheucht (mit so kleinen Kugeln,Franzl )
Werd morgen nochmal etwas füttern und dann am Freitag ab ca. 12.30 Uhr da sein.
Gruß Zanderkisser


----------



## Hummer (1. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*



> Werd morgen nochmal etwas füttern



Das ist ja ein Service! #v 
Da werden die Karpfen uns ja nur so in den Kescher springen! :q

Freue mich schon riesig!

Bis Freitag! #6 

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Franz_16 (1. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

@Hummer 
kürzlich waren Mieter 2 Wochen da und haben 1 untermaßigen Karpfen gefangen und sonst nix.... 
das waren aber Preussen glaub ich.. also keine Angst :q :q


----------



## Franz_16 (1. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

@Zanderkisser
wie schauts aus, kannst du noch Köfis besorgen ??? 

Wenn nicht werdet ihr alle zum stippen gezwungen .. notfalls mit der "Rosa - Rute" :q :q


----------



## Zanderkisser (2. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

@ Franzl

Versuch das heut noch zu managen,aber garantieren kann ich´s nich...
Ich werd mich bemühen.andrerseits würd ich die rosa Rute schon gern mal im Einsatz sehen...:q


----------



## Franz_16 (2. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Moin Moin Ihr Banausen.... 

Mir ist gerade noch was eingefallen: 
Getränke 

Schnapps würde ich sagen bringt jeder selber mit oder ?? 

Bier und Antialk könnten wir gemeinsam kaufen... oder jeder selber ? mir egal.....
Wenns noch was zu klären gibt bitte heute, morgen fahr ich nämlich direkt nach der Arbeit an See


----------



## rob (2. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

mhhh bei mir schauts derzeit noch nicht gut aus mit dem kommen:c:c
ich bekomm keinen überlaufbehälter für mein kühlsys.das dauert noch und die schrotthändler haben auch keinen alten.
wenn ich nicht meinen freund lutz übereden kann mit mir mit zu kommen bzw er mir sein auto leiht(gmc-van :l) schauts gar ned gut aus mit einem wiedersehen.
hab mich schon so auf euch alle gefreut!!!!!!!!bitte daumen drück #h


----------



## bine (2. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Hej Rob,
folgender Vorschlag von mir: 
Du haust Dich Freitag in den Zug nach Salzburg (nimm halt nicht ganz so viel Angelzeug mit ;-)) Ich hol Dich in Salzburg ab und Du kannst mit Mama´s Skoda oder meinem Subaru weiterfahren. Skoda braucht auch nicht so viel Sprit wie Deiner (und ihr wärt ja da auch zu zweit) und die Zugverbindung bis Salzburg ist auch nicht so teuer!! Am Sonntag setzen wir Dich wieder in Salzburg direkt am Bahnsteig ab!!! Dann braucht keiner auf Dich zu verzichten und Mama käme am Freitag auch schon hin!!!!
Was hältst Du davon??  #g


----------



## rob (2. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

mit boot,echolot,köder,abhakmatte,ruten,pod,liege,baz,kescher,zelt,schlafsack,gepäck,zubehör ob ich das tragen kann?
ist ein sehr lieber vorschlag von dir bine!!!!!!!!ein dickes bussi!(sorry micha)
ich werde mal nach zugverbindung,kosten gucken und darüber nochmal nachdenken was ich zuhause lassen könnte.aber als karpfenfischer schmerzt jedes teil was zuhause bleibt(am blödesten ist die schlafsituation am fischplatz auf abhakmatte und der gleichen kann ich eh verzichten)..sonst lass ich es halt und geh auf wels........
meld mich wieder und einen dicken gruss an euch!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tinsen (2. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

so ihr agenten, ich bin auch dabei ! 

@ franz: kannst du bitte eine angelkarte für mich mitbringen !!! danke.

bis morgen.

i freu mi  #h


----------



## Tinsen (2. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

@ rob: mach keinen scheiß !!! ich komm (fast) nur wegen DIR !!!   
besorg dir ne karre bei sixt oder sonst wo (stimmt ja kumpels hast du ja nicht *g*  :q ) oder schwing dich mit 2 ruten und nem schlafsack in den zug. boilies und den ganzen dreck haben wir !!!

enttäusch mich net !!!!

 #h


----------



## schelli (2. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Ähm Jungs wo isn das genau ??


----------



## Zanderkisser (2. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*



			
				schelli schrieb:
			
		

> Ähm Jungs wo isn das genau ??


@ Schelli
Aus Richtung Regensburg Abfahrt Wernberg runter,dann links Richtung Schnaittenbach.Da ca. 5,5 km geradeaus,dann links Richtung Nabburg.Nach der Kreunzung ca. 1,5 km geradeaus,auf dere rechten Seite dann is der See zu sehen...
Gruß Zanderkisser


----------



## robertb (2. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Wie schaut das Wasser aus ? : Kraut, Schlamm, sandig etc. und wie tief ca. ?
Du bist ja der Oberspezi an dem Wasser


----------



## Zanderkisser (2. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*



			
				robertb schrieb:
			
		

> Wie schaut das Wasser aus ? : Kraut, Schlamm, sandig etc. und wie tief ca. ?
> Du bist ja der Oberspezi an dem Wasser


Das Wasser is momentan ultratrüb.Der Otterweiher hat eine ziemlich gleichmässige Bodenstruktur.Er is ca. 7,8 ha groß.Über ein Drittel der Fläche is nur ca. 1 m tief,ansonsten geht´s an einigen Stellen so bis zu ca. 2,5 m.Krautstellen sind eher selten.Sandige und schlammige Stellen halten sich so die Waage denk ich.
Gruß Zanderkisser


----------



## robertb (2. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Prima dann weis ich was ich heute noch herrichten muss  #6 . Bis Morgen Nachmittag dann.


----------



## bine (2. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

@rob
sogar eine Karpfenliege stellen wir Dir zur Verfügung, ist zwar keine superteure, aber man kann drauf schlafen!!! Tinsen hat recht, zwei Ruten reichen, es soll ja auch hauptsächlich zum schnacken sein!!!!! Und wenn Tinsen "extra wegen Dir" anreist.......
Gib Dir einen Ruck!  ;-))


----------



## rob (2. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

ich weiss nicht bin nicht mehr sehr motiviert jetzt...da fehlt es mir gerade an mehreren ecken
tinsen kommt auch nochdas kann jetzt aber nicht wahr sein.einer mehr den ich gerne getroffen hätte..so ein shieeeet......grummel


----------



## Tinsen (2. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

haaaaallo herr rob,

mach mal net son hänger ! kannst echt nicht irgendwoher ne karre besorgen oder den zug nehmen ???

gib dir nen ruck. das packst su schon !!!


----------



## Franz_16 (2. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

@rob 
na na na kleiner... 
Du kommst ! Aus Ende bassta.... 

Es gibt keine Probleme die wir nicht lösen können ! 
Liege ? notfalls kriegst du mein Feldbett !
Schlafsack ? Hab ich 2 Stück !

Und vergiss nicht, wir haben ein komplett eingerichtetes Haus.. notfalls schläfst du in einem der 4 Betten die da drin stehen.. oder auf der Ledercouch :q


----------



## Moviefreak1488 (2. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Ich wünsch euch viel Spass, und Petri Heil, berichtet doch einfach mal wie es war. MfG Moviefreak #g  #:  #6


----------



## Franz_16 (2. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Bei irgendwelchen Problemen... auf meiner Homepage steht unte Imrpressum meine Handynummer !


----------



## Tinsen (2. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

@franz oder zanderküsser:

wir 4 berliner kommen gegen 14.00 uhr an.
wie ist das mit den angelkarten? liegen die dann schon fein säuberlich aufgereiht für uns da oder müssen wir irgendwie 3 stunden "schwarz" angeln?


----------



## Franz_16 (2. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Schwarz angeln ? Ne ihr angelt gar nicht ! :q 

Also es läuft so, der Hüttenwart übergibt Zanderkisser um 12.30 Uhr die Schüssel, 15 Karten bekommt er dann auch... die Karten können wir dann selber ausfüllen.... und die die wir nicht brauchen wieder zurückgeben... 
Fischereischein nicht vergessen  

Ich werde erst gegen 17 Uhr aufschlagen... schaut mal, dass ihr ein paar Köfis erwischt


----------



## Franz_16 (2. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Ach wegen Essen... was meint ihr.. wollen wir grillen ? Oder sollen wir was ordentliches kochen ??? 

Wer außer mir kann kochen :q ?


----------



## Hummer (2. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Grillen ist gut, Knurri bringt auch ein paar Norge-Filets mit und haut sie in die Pfanne.

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Franz_16 (2. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

@Hummer... ja grillen ist gut.... ich wollt euch jetzt irgendwie was anderes schmackhaft machen, weil meine Kiste so vollgepackt ist, dass ich den Grill nicht mehr reinbekomme :q :q :q 

Ich freu mich auf jeden Fall schon...


----------



## Hummer (2. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Ick freu mir ooch! :m

Ich hoffe, wir kriegen das ganze Gerödel in Knurris Auto...
Mein Gepäck sieht aus, als wenn ich für vier Wochen verreise! :q

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Franz_16 (2. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

naja... vielleicht müssen wir morgen eh nochmal kurz zu mir düsen... --> Holz holen... dann können wir den Grill ja auch reinschmeissen... bis morgen Abend


----------



## Hummer (2. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Bis morgen! :m

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Zanderkisser (3. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Guten Morgen,

bin jetz grad mei Zeug zampacken.Um sechs geht´s auf in die Arbeit und ab halbeins werd ich dann am Otterweiher sein.
Allen die mehr als wie ich (25 km) fahren müssen,wünsch ich ne Gute Fahrt!!!!
Bis heute nachmittag...


----------



## rob (3. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

viel spass beim treffen!fangt endlich auch mal fische und bitte trinkt abends einen für mich mit.mir tut es echt verdamt leid das ich in wien bleiben muss.naja war ja nicht unser letztes treffen und im nächsten jahr wird bei mir sowieso alles besser.
lg vom angespeisten rob#h


----------



## bine (3. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Das wollen wir doch hoffen, rob!!!! ;-))))


----------



## Pilkman (3. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

@ Rob,

bist nicht der einzige, der nicht zum Treffen fahren kann. Bei mir hat´s auch nicht gepaßt aufgrund der Umstände der letzten Zeit... deswegen kann ich Deinen Unmut gut nachvollziehen. Aber lass den Kopf nicht hängen! #h

@ All

Auf jeden Fall machen Catchää und ich ein kleines Auswärtstreffen bei mir in Schwerin. Wir sind bis Sonntag an einem See in Mecklenburg. Guter Bestand mit vielen 20+, einigen 30+, andere haben schon 40+ gefangen, Wasserfläche von über 250 Hektar und das Wetter soll auch perfekt werden...  ... nur der Ostwind macht mir Sorgen.

Also, wir werden bei dem einen oder anderen Bier an Euch denken und noch eins auf Euer Wohl trinken!!!  :q 

Ich wünsche auf jeden Fall viel Spaß und grüße die ganze Gang um Knurri, Tinsen, Hummer, Dorsch1, Poldi, Susann, Robert, Franz und all die anderen Boardies, die ich noch nicht persönlich kennengelernt habe... #h ... wir drücken Euch die Daumen und erwarten selbiges logischerweise auch von Euch!  :m

Nachher gehts los... #6


----------



## rob (3. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

mhhh pilkman aber leicht fällt es nicht
bin aber wie du natürlich mit boardie posengucker am start und versuchen wieder den welsen das fürchten zu lernen..eventuell heute sogar am fuchsbodenteich in aw...da gibt es super zander,karpfen und auch welse.wegen dem grossen hochwasser von 02 haben die 2000 kg karpfen besetzt.grosse gibt es auch noch etliche,aber die mit 3 kg mit der match und minirolle drillen macht sinn:m
wir überlegen noch ob es donau oder eben dieser teich wird.........werde aber im gedanken in bayern sein#h


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (3. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Ich hoffe das der legendäre "Zwannischluck" endlich mal wieder zum Einsatz kommt.
Haut rein und fangt gut, wir sehn uns nächstes Jahr Pfingsten...


----------



## Pilkman (3. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Moin Catchää, 

dann werden wir unser Bestes tun, um wenigstens den Karpfen das Fürchten zu lernen, nä?!  :m

PS: Um halb vier ist Treff mit Torsten am See... #6


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (3. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

ich muss gleich nochmal nach Hause, hab Jacke und Schuhe vergessen... bin dann ab 11:45 on the road again...


----------



## Pilkman (3. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Jacke wirst nicht brauchen, soll ja nicht regnen. 

Nimm Dir noch irgendwie Badenlatschen oder sowas mit, wenn Du ins Wasser mußt. Sonst muss ich mir die ganze Zeit das Geheule anhören, dass Dir die zarten Füsschen weh tun...  :q :m


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (3. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Kannst mich ja tragen...
Latschen hab ich schon, aber halt noch keine "normalen" schuhe


----------



## Pilkman (3. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Tragen? Oooch nö, hab die Woche schon genug Sport gemacht...  

Alles klar, dann gute Fahrt und komm heil an, Aldää! #h #h #h


----------



## bine (3. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Ich bring auf jeden Fall am Samstag abend die berühmte GRÜNE FLASCHE mit!!!! Diejenigen, die nicht kommen, werden das Geheimnis dann auch dieses Wochenende wieder mal nciht erfahren!!! ;-))


----------



## Franz_16 (5. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Servus Jungs, 
ich bin wieder zuhause  

Mir hat das WE gut gefallen.... nette Leute, ruhige Lage.. einfach schön ! 

Und ich hab sogar 3 Karpfen mit den komischen Kugeln gefangen :q :q


----------



## Hummer (5. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Auch ich bin wieder in heimatlichen Gefilden. Zwar nur einen Karpfen mit den komischen Kugeln gefangen aber trotzdem viel Spaß gehabt - wenn nur nicht dieser fränkische Dialekt wäre!  :q

Vielen Dank nochmal an die Organisatoren Franzl und Thorsten, die sich alle Mühe gegeben haben, uns "Preussen" an die bayerischen Karpfen zu führen. 

Ich bin auf die Fotos gespannt!

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Dorsch1 (5. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Bine und ich sind auch wieder zu Hause.
Leider konnten wir ja erst am Samstag spät am Abend dazustossen.  :c 
Es war trotzdem ein Klasse Treffen. Man hat alte und neue Boardies getroffen.  :g 
Die Anlage ist einfach genial für ein Boardietreffen.
Einen riesengrossen Dank an Franzl und Thorsten für die hervorragende Organisation. #6 
Beim nächsten Treffen in dieser Anlage sind wir auf jeden Fall wieder dabei und dann hoffentlich für länger. #v


----------



## rob (6. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

na habt ihr es also fein gehabt!
sogar fische wurden gefangen:m
lasst mal hören was wer und wie schwer...und bitte bitte fotos reinstellen
war auch brav und hab gut gefangen..sogar einen 19 pfünder hab ich verhaftet und das in einem teich wo es nicht so viele grosse gibt.ein kleiner ausgleich für das versäumte treffen für mich.
lg rob


----------



## Pilkman (6. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Ich auch Photos und nackte Zahlen sehen wollen!!!  :q 

Catchää und ich waren leider nicht erfolgreich. Wir haben von Freitag nachmittag bis Sonntag Mittag an einem größeren See in Mecklenburg gesessen und das einzige, was wir fangen konnten, waren zwei Brassen.  

Bei absoluten Ententeichwetter ohne nennenswerten Wind - wenn dann kam er auch noch aus Ost - haben wir den ersten Abend unsere Montagen in der Nähe von Krautbetten in ca. 2,50m abgelegt. Absolut keine Reaktion.

Darauf hin haben wir versucht, auch andere Tiefenbereiche anzusprechen. Eine schöne knackige Kante von 3 auf 5 Meter war das nächste Ziel für unsere Montagen. An dieser Kante sollten die Köder gestaffelt liegen. Alles gemarkert, angefüttert und zielgenau mit dem Boot abgelegt; besser kann man es nicht machen. Im Laufe des Tages haben sich an meine Montagen darauf hin zwei Brassen verirrt. Nicht gerade die Zielfische, auf die wir es abgesehen hatten, aber leider auch noch die einzigen "Feindkontakte"...

Schade, ich hätte Catchää seinen neuen PB gegönnt, aber ich denke, dass es hier nochmal eine Revanche geben wird. #6 Auf jeden Fall haben wir super Wetter gehabt, nicht einen Tropfen Regen, absolut leckeres Lammfilet vom Grill - Catchää´s Dad sei Dank! - und das Bier war auch immer kühl. Ich sag nur Weizen-Kirsch... :q *leggä*

Bilder werden noch nachgereicht...


----------



## Pilkman (6. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Hab grad per SMS erfahren, dass meine Kumpels an zwei anderen Seen an diesem Wochenende auch komplett blank gesessen haben. Und wir haben die Seen alle nicht zum ersten Mal beangelt, sondern wußten eigentlich, was dort geht.

Schade, wenn dann das Wetter nicht so mitspielt... :c


----------



## BadPoldi (6. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Hi,

bin auch wieder zurück, fisch gabs auch, bei manchen dauerte es allerdings etwas länger bis die nachtruhe einen entriss....  namen gibts keinen..... ))))

ansonsten wars ne super sache, ein paar alte und ein paar neue gesichter für mich, nur knurri machte mir etwas sorgen.... ;-))))

so meld mich auch schon wieder ab, geht bald los nach kroatien....

PS: die grüne flasche hat was..... ;-))

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Tinsen (6. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> ... schaut mal, dass ihr ein paar Köfis erwischt




ich kenne nur "Piepen" ....    :q


----------



## rob (6. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*



			
				BadPoldi schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> bin auch wieder zurück, fisch gabs auch, bei manchen dauerte es allerdings etwas länger bis die nachtruhe einen entriss....  namen gibts keinen..... ))))



hey das hört sich aber interessant an:m bin schon auf die stories gespannt.
dir und susanne wünsch ich einen schönen urlaub mit dicken fischen!

schade pilkmään und chatchäää das es so lief!
ich hab ja richtig gut karpfen gefangen...endlich wieder nach dem eher zähen sommer mit nur manchen 2 steller.gut war ja auch dauernd auf wels...
der teich wo ich war hat einen enormen bestand an karpfen bis 3 kilo und einige grosse die das hochwasser überlebt haben gibt es auch noch...der grösste bis jetzt hate 32 pfund.hab mit der match und winkelpicker die satzkarpfen nach der reihe gefangen.das war ein spass.
mit einer hab ich einen markierten futterplatz neben einem krautfeld befischt.köder:fischkugeln.
hab es geschafft mit grossen kugeln 3 alte karpfen (vor dem hochwasser)zu fangen.mit 3,5 ; 4,5 und eben mit 9,5 kilo. kein kleiner hat mich da "geärgert"
den grossen hab ich bei sonnenaufgang erwischt..bin gerade aus dem tiefschlaf gerissen worden..also sorry für das blöde geschau am bild:m
servas rob#h


----------



## Tinsen (6. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

so auch wieder da.

war ein schönes treffen. leider hat uns die sonne am tag ganz schön zugesetzt. also mir war es jedenfalls zu heiß.

trotzdem konnten wir von freitag nacht bis sonntag 7 uhr insgesamt 17 karpfen verhaften und 4 sind noch verloren gegangen. insgesamt also mit 7 anglern 21 "kontakte". franz hat noch nen zanderbiß verschnarcht und nen knapp 30er "stachelritter" (sind barsche bei ihm) verhaftet.

robert konnte mit gut 16 pfund den größten karpfen fangen. tinsen (hihi) mit 5 stück die meisten.

insgesamt waren die fische alle so um die 2-4 pfund schwer. klein, aber dafür regelmäßig.

an dieser stelle danke an die gute organisation incl. frühstückservice von franz und torsten !!!!  #6


----------



## bine (6. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

So, ich bin mittlerweile auch wieder in der Arbeit!!! Es war ein super Treffen und ich hofffe, Euch hat die grüne Flasche etwas geschmeckt!!!!
Danke Franzl auch noch mal extra von mir für die Top Organisation!!! Nächstes Jahr sind wir dann wieder von Anfang an dabei und ich darf dann vielleicht endlich mal meinen ersten richtigen Zander fangen!!! ;-))


----------



## Pilkman (6. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

So, nu´ is aber gut, jeder erzählt wie toll das war und keiner stellt ein Bild rein...  

... erbarm sich doch mal einer von denen, die die Digi-Knipse mithatten und schieb ein paar Bilder ins Netz... :m


----------



## robertb (6. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Die meisten Fotos müsste Tinsen haben, ich hab lediglich den letzten Karpfen auf meiner Kamera. Ich krusch mal schnell die Kamera raus.


----------



## robertb (6. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

So hier die Bilder vom 2. Karpfen war ziemlich müde drum schau ich noch ein bischen benebelt. Leider verursachte der Run wieder nen Kollateralschaden bei Knurri ich hab immer noch ein schlechtes Gewissen  #t


----------



## Pilkman (6. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*



			
				robertb schrieb:
			
		

> ... Kollateralschaden bei Knurri ...



Mensch Robert, erzähl mehr!  Sag bloß, Dein Karpfen ist quer zum Ufer und dann in Knurris Schnur geschwommen?! Oder was ist da los gewesen?


----------



## Susanne (6. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Tja Pilkman 

es war einiges los......

Die Ulrike war auch wieder dabei......#v

Die Mischungen #2 von Tinsen waren nicht schlecht #r 

Jetzt sind wir in den letzten Vorbereitungen für Kroatien.....#t mit meinem Poldi:k


----------



## Pilkman (6. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*



			
				Susanne schrieb:
			
		

> ... die Ulrike war auch wieder dabei......#v



Hi Susanne,

ach Du meinst *DIE* Ulrike! 

Hmm, ich weiss nicht, ich glaub die Susanne fand ich da sympathischer... :m Ulrike war letztes Mal meist nicht so gut drauf und ist erst am Ende etwas aufgetaut... hab gehört, dass Susanne da ganz anders ist... 

PS: Dann Euch beiden viel Spaß in Kroatien... #6


----------



## robertb (6. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Tja was soll ich sagen bei meinem ersten Karpfen (war um ca. 4 Uhr in der Früh, alle pennten) wunderte ich mich über den äusserst heftigen aber troztdem eigenwilligen Drill. Als ich den Fisch dann gekeschert hatte (Schuppie mit ca. 8 Pfund) war der von vorne bis hinten mit monofiler Schnur "garniert". Was war passiert ? Knurri hatte noch mal den Platz gewechselt und vergessen die Bissanzeiger wieder einzuschalten. So fanden sich dann nach und nach die Ruten 
und das umgekippte Rodpod von Knurri wieder ein. Es kostet mich 2 Vorfächer und Knurri ebenfalls beide Vorfächer inkl. Blei und jede Menge Schnur. Am 2. Abend verwendete er Absenkbleie aber ein kurzer Kontakt des Karpfen mit seiner 
Schnur brachte fast das gleiche Ergebnis : Eine Montage inkl. nicht wenig Schnur futsch    (ein Absenkblei und ein Vorfach konnte ich nocht rauspfriemeln)

Es lag wohl daran das es dort nur ca. nen halben Meter tief war und die beiden Karpfen immer zielstrebrig nach links zu Knurri zogen. Tja so hab ich ihn 2 mal (erst um 4 Uhr am nächsten Tag um 1 Uhr) ausgeknockt. Um so mehr ärgerlich da die meisten Bisse zwischen 11.30 Uhr abens und 7 Uhr in der Früh  
erfolgten.


----------



## Pilkman (6. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*



			
				robertb schrieb:
			
		

> ... Knurri hatte noch mal den Platz gewechselt und vergessen die Bissanzeiger wieder einzuschalten. ...



 :q 

Ich glaub, das hat wohl jeder schon mal hinter sich, hmm?! :m

Bei mir ist es gerade 6 Wochen her. Zum Glück hat ein Kumpel aber gerade einen anderen Karpfen gedrillt und meinte nur beiläufig zu mir gewandt: "Dein Buzzer ist aus, aber Du hast einen Run." Nach der dritten Ansage - ich lag völlig verpennt im Zelt - ist das dann auch von meinen Gehörgängen ins Denkzentrum gegangen und ich bin aufgesprungen. Den Fisch hab ich leider trotzdem im Schilf verloren.


----------



## Franz_16 (6. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

He He, ja Knurri wurde gezielt zur Hauptbeisszeit ausgeschaltet.... reicht schon wenn ein Preusse mehr fängt als wir :q :q

@robertb #6


----------



## Zanderkisser (6. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Servus ihr alle,

war super euch alle kennen zu lernen.Verabschied mich jetz mal.Morgen früh geht´s ab nach Tunesien.
Viel Spaß und Petri Heil die nächsten Tage und bis demnächst...
Thorsten


----------



## bine (6. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Viel Spass in Tunesien, Zanderkisser! ;-)
Komm aber wieder, da sonst ich die ganzen Zander fangen muss!!! ;-)))


----------



## robertb (6. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

@Susanne & Anton und Thorsten mit Frau 

Ich wünsch euch nen schönen Urlaub und kommt wieder gesund heim  #h


----------



## Franz_16 (6. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Hey Thorsten... wünsch dir auch viel Spass im Urlaub, bleib anständig  

Und denk dran, wir haben noch ne Rechnung mit den Zandern vom Otterweiher zu begleichen


----------



## Pilkman (6. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

So, als kleinen Nachtrag gibts von dem kleinen Auswärtstreffen von Carpcatcher_2001 und mir in Mecklenburg noch fünf kleine Bilder... leider ohne Fisch. Die beiden großen Brassen wollten wir Euch nicht unbedingt antun... 

Den Anfang macht unser Lager, absolut idyllisch gelegen... #h






Der Optimismus und der Hunger waren groß... 






Die Montagen wurden zielgenau mit dem Boot abgelegt. Werfen war bei Distanzen um die 150 Meter bzw. max. 350 Metern am ersten Tag eh nicht angesagt und mit dem E-Motor und Echolot ist das Ganze auch noch bequem... :m






Zum Schluss statt Fischfotos zwei "Impressionen" der Fanggeräte...  

Catchää´s...





... und meine...


----------



## robertb (6. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Netter See schaut ziemlich gross aus. Werd den Osten auch bald mal erkunden wenns zeitlich geht. Schade das ihr nichts gefangen habt, bei uns im "Karpfenpuff" wars leichter


----------



## Pilkman (6. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Yupp, das was man da auf den Bildern sieht, ist aber nur ein Arm. Die Gesamtfläche liegt bei weit über 260 Hektar. 

Wenn nicht so ein aasiges Ententeichwetter ohne Wind bzw. mit einer Brise aus Ost gewesen wäre, hätten wir sicher auch etwas gefangen.  

Ich war dieses Jahr schon mehrere Male an dem See und habe da schon etliche Zwanni-Plus und zwei Dreissig-Plus verhaften können. Nervig ist nur, dass man manchmal über ziemliche große Distanzen fischen muss, um die guten Spots zu erreichen. Aber für gute Fänge nimmt man das in Kauf. Trotzdem gibts auch Plätze, wo man die Fische fast unter der Rutenspitze fangen kann. Bei mir ist dann manchmal noch die Hälfte der Schlagschnur auf der Rolle...


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (7. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

Poste meine Fotos heute nachmittag


----------



## Tinsen (7. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

geiler fisch robert. war zu faul aufzustehen um ihn "live" zu erleben.
ich habe ca. 65 fotos gemacht. war mal wieder der haus- und hof-fotograf.

werde die bilder demnächst online stellen. etwas geduld.

@thorsten: viel spazz in tunesien.


----------



## Pilkman (7. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*



			
				Tinsen schrieb:
			
		

> ... werde die bilder demnächst online stellen. etwas geduld....



Mach fix, Tinsen!!! #h #h #h

IchendlichmehrBildersehenwollen... :m


----------



## rob (7. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

jupp tinsen!!
mach zu
man das mit knurri ist ja ein ding.der arme!!
hey robert hast du den freilauf voll offen gehabt?
freu mich auf die fotos!
lg rob


----------



## rob (8. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

haaaaaaaaalloooooooooooooo!
na keine zeit für fotos?
keine reports von anderen?
was n los


----------



## bine (8. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

@rob
da hab ich knurri endlich mal gesehen, so wie er wahrscheinlich zu seinem Namen kam. Aber war ja verständlich!!!
Micha und ich haben keine Fotos gemacht, weil ich die Ladegerät für die Digicam bei mir zu  Hause hatte.... sorry...
aber es war ja ohnehin schon sooo spät, dass wir robertb erst bei seinem Biss in der Nacht kennenlernten, wenn er auch da nicht sehr gesprächig war ;-))))


----------



## Tinsen (8. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*

so habe fertig. 

bin doch die totale "html-niete"

fotos findet ihr auf meiner homepage: www.tinsen.de 

den bericht vom wochenende hier


----------



## Susanne (22. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Susanne,
> 
> ach Du meinst *DIE* Ulrike!
> 
> ...


hi Pilkman,
aber eine schlechte Seite hat auch Susanne........#t 

Gell Knurri  --> Sie hat nämlich keine Nußecken mitgebracht#d 

Aber Susanne hat versprochen sich zu bessern und welche fürs nächste Treffen, sollte sie dabei sein, zu backen...|rotwerden


----------



## Pilkman (23. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Treffen!*



			
				Susanne schrieb:
			
		

> hi Pilkman,
> aber eine schlechte Seite hat auch Susanne........#t
> 
> Gell Knurri  --> Sie hat nämlich keine Nußecken mitgebracht#d ...



Ich find das nicht so schlimm mit den Nussecken. Ein leckeres bayerisches Bier würde mir wesentlich besser gefallen...  :m


----------

